# Rikidozan and Kimura



## TjThunder (Jul 28, 2007)

I just finished watching the Korean movie _Rikidozan, _an autobiography on the "father of Puroresu" and watching it sparked a few questions.  In the movie Rikidozan's worked matches with judo legend Masahiko Kimura (referred to as "Imura" in the film) are featured, especially their final controversial match-up in which Rikidozan decides to fight for real and chops Kimura in the throat for the win.  In the movie Kimura is portrayed as breaking his "kayfab" roll by striking at Rikidozan for the win and Rikidozan fighting back in self defence(albeit excessively) for the win.  At first I thought this was done to justify Rikidozan's actions and make him look more heroic, it was afterall his movie, however the film as a whle seemed to be a brutally honest look into the dark aspect of his life(drug abuse, adultery, anger issues) so I'm not sure why they would change only this part to portray him in a better light, why not alter more?
    My question is this...from what I have heard the fight was supposed to end in a draw and Rikidozan broke kayfab first by striking Kimura in the groin and then the throat in order to take the win, is this true???  Does anybody know about the events or conflicts between these two men???  or why Kimura agreed to do pro-rasslin matches in the first place?  Sorry if this doesn't exactly belong in the judo forum, I just stuck it here due to the Kimura aspect.


----------

